# coyote ammo



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a tika t3 22-250 with a 1:14 twist barrel. I am thinking about getting into reloading just for this rifle. Do you guys have any recommendations for what bullet/powder combinations I should try? All input is appreciated. Thanks guys. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I always had good luck with winchester brass, Varget, CCI 200 primers, 50g Nosler Ballistic Tip. They do a good job on coyotes. Start load development in that 34.0g Varget range. top out at 38.0g. Watch for pressure and you'll do fine.

If you have more questions, don't hesitate to ask, there is a vast amount of knowledge here.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I use this in my remington model 700. Remington brass, remington large rifle primers. Now I use 33 grains of H335 and shoot a sierra 52 grain matchking bullet. Most broadside shots it doesn't exit, but once it gets out around 200 yrds it starts exiting. Although the exit is small usually just enough to slowly let blood out. If he hit the shoulder blade or spine there is usally a big exit, but most varmit bullets are like that.


----------

